# A question regarding Chopin's Waltz in C sharp minor Op.64 No.2



## sam93

Hi all,

I thought I'd post here to get a few opinions about something that's been bugging me. I'm currently learning this wonderful waltz and I've been listening to many interpretations, all of which share a common tempo on the 'A' theme (Tempo giusto) as well as the middle 'C' section (più lento), however, I've noticed a great variation in how pianists interpret the 'più mosso' (admittedly a broad term). Many play it far too fast in my opinion (Lisitsa literally plays it prestissimo!), then I've seen others speed up gradually as the piece progresses (Wang). My main question is, how do you interpret this? I don't understand why people play it ridiculously fast, surely Chopin would have stated più allegro/presto if that was his intent? Plus, I think playing it too fast really takes away from the true 'Waltz' feel. I think Kissin plays it perfectly. 

Many thanks


----------



## hreichgott

I really like a slight piu mosso the first time, then a little faster every time it comes around, each time gradually accelerating into the faster tempo.


----------

